# Teeny E.L.F Haul from Winners! :o + swatches



## mello (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to share my little E.L.F Haul from today. We got a bunch of stuff in at my work (Winners) and I was just dying to try a few things out, so I bought the ones I was most interested in. It would have worked out to about the same as ordering it online, anyways.

I got:
- E.L.F Studio Blushed/Bronzed Duo
- E.L.F Studio Warm Bronzer
- E.L.F Studio Golden Bronzer

Enjoy!

Photos taken in natural light, on NC30 skin.































It's actually Golden on the left, Warm on the right. My bad.





(all of the colors in the bronzer were mixed together)





Individual color swatches. L-R: Top Left color, Top right, Bottom left, bottom right. (look at previous images of bronzers for color comparasion)





Individual color swatches. L-R: Top Left color, Top right, Bottom left, bottom right. (look at previous images of bronzers for color comparasion)


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 5, 2010)

Cool haul!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice haul! I hope my Winners here gets them! How much did you pay?


----------



## Modmom (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome!  Glad you were able to pick them up before people start swatching them.  Our Winners' beauty section is awful for that.  Everything is touched and used and kits always have something stolen out it.  Thanks for sharing the swatches


----------



## marquise (Mar 5, 2010)

They look very similar to the NARS duos! The packaging is really similar.


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some winners in toronto already have elf but they have the gift packages.


----------



## future.md90 (Mar 5, 2010)

oh wow i never knew winners got the studio line items too i am so going to check my winners out now thanks


----------



## mello (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Nice haul! I hope my Winners here gets them! How much did you pay?_

 
I paid 6.99$ per item, plus I get a 10% discount. I think they're $3.00USD on the site, so CAD it would be almost $4.00, plus about $6.00 for shipping so each item would have worked out to about 6 bucks anyways. I thought it was a decent deal, saves me the wait and worry about them breaking on the trip!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modmom* 

 
_Awesome!  Glad you were able to pick them up before people start swatching them.  Our Winners' beauty section is awful for that.  Everything is touched and used and kits always have something stolen out it.  Thanks for sharing the swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ugh, I never understood why people did that! I could honestly rant forever about how stupid it is. I do understand that people like to get a feel for the color on their skin, the texture, etc, but honestly it's already discounted so resist the urge to touch and just get it if you like it! I will normally take something out of the box to get a better look at the color, but I will NOT touch the actual product, and I always put it back in the box. Considering 90% of that stuff can't even be sanitized, it's disgusting! /end rant

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marquise* 

 
_They look very similar to the NARS duos! The packaging is really similar._

 
The blushed/bronzed duo is actually very similar to the Orgasm and Laguna duo! The blush color is just a LITTLE off, but not by much. It also doesn't wear as long, but if you're on a budget it's a really good deal. The packaging is also just plastic, it doesn't have the kind of rubbery coating on it that NARS does, so it stays clean


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've heard good things about the ELF bronzers! I might have to buy one now, they look pretty good!


----------



## ruthless (Mar 15, 2010)

The winners out here get quite a bit of UD stuff, but it's all unpopular colours and discontinued items like the pigments. It's funny because all of the stuff you can get at Winners (TJ Maxx? in the states, or Ross?) shows up on allcosmeticwholesale.com like EXACT same items so can tell where they got those items! Winners is strange that way, they had a bunch of the CG Up up and away collection there and those are brand new, yet they've got really old discontinued crap from other lines. I'm very picky when it comes to stuff from that store for reasons listed in above posts too. But don't get me wrong I LOVE WINNERS!

Normally I pass the elf stuff over because it's twice as much as it costs online but I in fact did buy that blush bronzer duo online and it's actually decent quality. I gave it to my good friend and she  loves it.


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 17, 2010)

I need to go check my winners now, I did not know they sell E.L.F.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 17, 2010)

I checked my local Winners the other night and they had the gift sets from Christmas and two ro three of the studio loose powder. I'm going to check some other Winners in the area! Or i'll suck it up and just pay the $15 shipping to Canada from e.l.f!


----------



## mello (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_Normally I pass the elf stuff over because it's  twice as much as it costs online_

 
I did the math before buying, it would cost me $23.95 for 3 items  from the website, as well as a $5.00 customs charge because it's over  $20, for a total of $28.95. So it would cost be $9.65CAD per item if I ordered online. I only  paid $6.99 for each thing, so I actually saved at least $7.00 all together lol otherwise I would have just ordered them! It saved me having to wait at least two weeks to receive them, too


----------

